# E16 (Sentra 88, head gasket replacement project -pic heavy)



## beansworks (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, just a couple of days ago my trusty (E16) 88' suffered its final blow from a long bout with its faulty cooling system. I was cruising on the freeway and it shutoff entirely, white smoke everywhere in the hood. So now with the car towed to my house I decide to be my own mechanic and wrench this thing back to life. I've never done anything this extensive before and I hope I can have feedback on what I could possibly be doing wrong. I have a Hayne's manual alongside and a complete new set of gaskets, spark plugs, and timing belt since I'm already pretty deep in the engine.









Ok, so this photo, I'm concerned about the valves not sitting in in valves 2&3,. I've been very careful in not moving anything after I have disassembled the head. Also if you look closely, there seems to be a streak of carbon deposit between 3&4, could the valve cause this? What are your concerns regarding this?


















If you notice here the coolant lines are completely corroded on the TB and there's no way its gonna hold the hoses. I'm looking for a quick repair on this, I have heard of people by-passing this and I was wondering if I could just seal and cut this off entirely? 









This last one shows how bad the cooling situation is, thankfully I knew the first owner of this car and it was pretty much an errands car all its life. The head has no warp as far as I'm concerned, still holds flat against a metal rule.
Also the rust is terrible! As you can see.

I would appreciate any feedback or tips regarding this. And thanks for your time =)


----------

